# Keyboard trouble

## Soulcollector

Hey guys

I just updated my kernel from 2.6.28-rc3 to 2.6.31. Everything works fine, except my keyboard support. I have to enter my cryptsetup passphrase but nothing happens, even numlock and capslock don't respond. But if i start my system with 2.6.28 it works. I didn't change my kernel configuration and did not find any helpful idea on this board so far.

Please tell me if my kernel configuration is needed to figure out the problem.

Thanks in advance

----------

## Mike Hunt

Do you have the Event interface enabled in your kernel?

```
INPUT_EVDEV [=y]  
```

----------

## Soulcollector

I enabled it but the change did not have any effect. However INPUT_EVDEV is not enabled in 2.6.28 and my keyworks fine.

(btw it is an USB-keyboard connected to my PS/2 slot)

A little quote from my config:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # Input device support
> ...

 

----------

## Soulcollector

It also does not work in 2.6.30-r5 (latest stable version)

Can the problem be caused by sysfs? I deactivated CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED due to udev...?

----------

## Soulcollector

Okay, now it's getting weird: I have a Cherry G80 USB adapted to PS/2 slot. This does not work. However, it works if I connect it to an USB port. But if I use my old "real" PS/2 keyboard it works on PS/2.

Does anybody have an idea what could be the problem for this? It doesn't make any sense to me.

 :Question: 

----------

## Hu

A current Gentoo system should have a recent enough udev that you do not need to enable deprecated features.  Why are you using the PS/2 port for a USB keyboard?

----------

## cayenne

 *Hu wrote:*   

> A current Gentoo system should have a recent enough udev that you do not need to enable deprecated features.  Why are you using the PS/2 port for a USB keyboard?

 

I've had to recently rebuild my box due to a libexpat problem, I've had to emerge uDN world. I've had to unmerge the old monolithic KDE...emerged the newer version.

I got everything revdep-rebuilt....and rebooted.

Now...MY PS/2 keyboard is non-responsive too. I've not changed anything about my kernel...although the world update did bring in a new gentoo sources...I've done nothing to the kernel...no changes, haven't rolled it, etc.

Something is going on here...any ideas?

cayenne

----------

## Hu

 *cayenne wrote:*   

> I've had to recently rebuild my box due to a libexpat problem, I've had to emerge uDN world. I've had to unmerge the old monolithic KDE...emerged the newer version.
> 
> cayenne

 

If I understand correctly, and you are using the same kernel you used when things worked, then there is a userspace problem.  Are you saying that your keyboard is completely and utterly unusable in all contexts, or is it only broken in X?  There was an X upgrade a while back that could cause X to stop using the keyboard and mouse if you did not configure HAL correctly.  Given that you say you only recently saw the libexpat problem, which occurred a long time ago, it seems reasonable that you are also only just now going through the X 1.3 -> 1.5 transition.  The quickfix is to rebuild X without HAL.  Alternately, configure HAL correctly, and then restart X.  A search for "HAL X evdev" should find some relevant documents.  If you cannot get it working with that, post back and we can try to give you a more thorough answer.

On the other hand, if your keyboard even fails when you are on the Linux text console, then your problem is completely different and nothing in this post is relevant to your problem.

----------

